# Iconics Adventure



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2002)

There are whispers upon the wind.  Whispers that speak of a great evil... an evil that was once laid to rest, but now awakens once more.  An evil that must be stopped before it envelopes the world...

Legends speak of a small band of adventurers that went forth to the east, past the long range of mountains known only as the Unnamed Mounts, and defeated the evil they found there.  To prevent the finding of that place by those who would reawaken what they had laid to rest, they split the map they held into many parts, each holding a part that they then passed down to their children.  So the map went piecemeal throughout the generations.

Of course, this is but a legend... though the small scraps of weathered parchment that each of you holds, each showing what is obviously a part of a map, give an amount of credence to this tale.

Upon the back of each piece, is written the name of the place where the adventurers of old met and gathered, to prepare for what was ahead of them.  A small, unknown entrance to a difficult pass through the mountains, that bears a name known only to the locals, with a small shack the only mark of its location - the shelter that you are gathered in now.

Defluo Pass.

It is where you come together today, on a day when the wind is especially fierce.  Each bearing a piece of the map that led an ancient band to the breeding ground of evil.  A piece of a map that will lead you now, to doom yourselves or the evil that lurks in the shadows, waiting for you...

-----

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



It can be assumed that you all know each other.  It can also be assumed that you have a rough knowledge of the territory you are in, though not much beyond the pass.

Any other questions, feel free to ask either here or in the OoC thread.  For now, you can ask OoC questions here - though hopefully that won't be necessary after a month or two.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 29, 2002)

Kazak opens the hut door, and leans into the wind, squinting against the dust in the air.  He looks around the surrounding landscape, obviously less than happy with the weather.

"So lads and lasses, we've picked a nice day for our trip..."

He slams the door shut, and take a seat.  He pulls his part of the map from his belt pouch and studies it.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Oct 29, 2002)

Looking up with a furrowed brow from a scrap of parchment in her hand, Ma'varkith's dour attitude turns cheerful as her former adventuring companion enters the room.

"Glad you could make it, 'old man'.  I was worried I'd be the only Gifted on this trip.  The others should be here soon - I suppose the weather hindered them a bit, but not us, eh?"

She pauses, then returns to her map-reading.  A few moments of silence pass, and she raises her tattoo-encircled eyes again.

"Am I being too cheery?"


----------



## Alhandra (Oct 30, 2002)

From the dark, a hooded figure sluffs off her cloak and approaches the two psions and friends of old...

"Gifted, you say?

I've been waiting a while out here, making sure noone of ill purpose enters this secluded back-water, halfway-house to hell.

I'm glad my Heironeous-granted divine "Gifts" still verify you both are on the side of the angels. 

As for too cheery, I don't think any amount of celebration would be too much when members of the Iconic Squad meet!"

Alhandra swashbuckle-ingly takes out her fine sword acquired from their previous adventures together and flips it in the air before playfully effoprtlessly catching it and pointing it in Ma's direction, wordlessly challenging the other to another mock-combat, like in times past.


----------



## Krusk (Oct 30, 2002)

The door slams open to admit a chilled blast of snow, and a great, hulking, furry beast.  It steps inside to let the door close behind it and with a shiver of its shaggy pelt, sheds a thick layer of ice, snow and water onto the floor.

"Sorry I'm late."

Krusk pushes back the hood of his fur cloak, revealing a wide tusked grin.  He leans his six-foot greataxe against the wall, and shucks the damp cloak.  Pulling out a crumpled bit of parchment, he carefully flattens it out on the table for all to see.

"So, you all got 'em too, eh?" he says, pointing at his worn scrap of map.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 30, 2002)

OOC: Sorry about the intrusion.
Are any of the 'Iconic' characters free to play in this adventure? I'm not sure which might be up for grabs, and which are being played
.Again, sorry about popping in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry about the intrusion.
> Are any of the 'Iconic' characters free to play in this adventure? I'm not sure which might be up for grabs, and which are being played
> .Again, sorry about popping in. *




In the future, would all onlookers please refrain from posting in the IC thread, and instead post to the OoC thread (the link to which can be found in my sig).

At the moment, I don't believe that there are any openings.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Nov 1, 2002)

NOTE to the DM  _"There's always Mr. Ember, if anyone wants an open Iconic position..."_ 

Ma'varkith slowly and wordlessly rises to her feet, the tattoos around her eyes shifting from pale aqua to a glowing orange.  Her body tenses for a moment, psionic energy flowing into key muscle groups.

Then, in the space between heartbeats, she seemingly flickers across the floor, thrusting her blade squarely at Hironeous' champion while simultaneously dropping for a leg sweep.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 1, 2002)

Kazak rolls his eyes as his two friends start sparing.

"Try not to break anything will ye..."

He turns to greet Krusk.

"Good to see ye again lad.  And yes, we did all get 'em."  He flattens out his piece of map on the table alongside the half-orc's.


----------



## Krusk (Nov 2, 2002)

"Good to to see you too, pops," Krusk returns the greeting.  "Had a little trouble getting here.  Had to eat my horse." he complains with a smack of his lips.

His eyes flicker to two iconics dueling in the background.  "Girls'll be girls, eh?"  He grins again, appreciating the sight.

He spins his torn piece of map around so that the two edges of his and Kazak's scraps fit together like a jigsaw puzzle.  "Huh...  Know what it means?"


_[OOC:  GW...  Would it be a terrible problem if you left out your signature when posting in-game?  It's awfully long.]_


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 2, 2002)

The armored warrioress parries the colorful woman's blow while wrenching her leg back to dodge the leg-sweep.

"Ahhh.... you've learned some new moves since down in the Vault, aye?

Here's a move I picked up when helping to quell unrest in Baron von Kent's lands recently - "

Alhandra thrusts forward multiple times, a stabbing motion while moving forward each stab, vaguely swashbuckler-like, which Ma' doesn't have too much difficulty parrying.

"But I profess, I feel the style inferior to good old Sword & Board," she says, while clanging her shield strapped acrossed her back.


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 2, 2002)

Alhandra effortlessly motions for the duel to finish, saying 
"It's so good to see us all gathered once again.

I dare say, Evil shall nigh $hite themselves if they espy us coming their way....... *She sniffs noticeably, looks at Krusk, and continues, perturbed * ...or SMELLS us coming their way!

Krusk!
Have you been sleeping with Bugbears, or what?
Heironeous save my senses - just being near you makes me feel unclean."  

*The holy warrior quickly does a sign of the Lightning Bolt from her head, down then across to her breast, to her abdomen *

"Has anyone seen Jozan or Mialee? Perhaps their combined spell-arsenal might find a way to grant our Barbarian friend a modicum of tact and hygiene while they're at it."


----------



## Krusk (Nov 2, 2002)

"Hunh...  Sorry Ally...  someone told me it was a prerequiste for Frightful Presence."  He glares at Kazak.  "Was probably just the horse...   Always give me gas."

**FURP!**

"Sorry..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 2, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


No problem, Krusk.







Krusk and Kazak - the two pieces of your map seem to line up.  You both notice that there is a small dot marked upon Kazak's map, that bears the label "DP", and a small line extends from it that curves in a few places and extends over and across Krusk's parchment, though it doesn't end on Krusk's map.


```
[color=white]______ ______
|    | |   /|
| .--| |--/ |
|_DP_| |____|[/color]
```


----------



## Kazak (Nov 4, 2002)

"Eh, interestin'..."  Kazak stares at the map for a moment, then calls over to the warriors.  "Lasses, would ye mind bringin' those map pieces of yers over here."

"I've not seen Jozan or Mialee since the Vault.  Jozan was mutterin' somethin' about Cthullu-cults or the like last time I saw him."


----------



## Mialee (Nov 4, 2002)

_*huff, puff*_ 

I'm here! I... phew. You people could send me a message, you know. Ma', you're a psionicist, right? I don't come to these parts often, I can't know you're organizing a party until someone tells me. It's just by chance that I happened by this old "Character Inn" tavern and found you here. 

Would someone like to tell me what we're doing?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 8, 2002)

As you put your pieces of map on the table alongside those of Krusk and Kazak, you can all see that there are several pieces that obviously go together.  After a few minutes of juggling the pieces around, you find that they form what looks to be roughly half of a map.

Drawn across the various pieces of parchment is a huge mountain range - the one that Defluo Pass goes through.  A thin line, originating at the dot representing your current location, meanders through these mountains.

However, the path suddenly ends - as does the rest of the map.  How much of the map is missing, you don't know - but it is only the right part of the map.  The top, left, and bottom sections are all relatively straight and show no signs of tear that the right side bears.


```
[color=white]___________________________
| 			   [b]>[/b]
|		    ______[b]<[/b]
|		   /       [b]>[/b]
|	   __	  /	  [b]<[/b]
|	  /  \	 /         [b]>[/b]
| 	 /    \	/    	  [b]<[/b]
|	/      V	   [b]>[/b]
| [b].[/b]____/		  [b]<[/b]
| DP			   [b]>[/b]
|  			  [b]<[/b]
|__________________________[b]>[/b][/color]
```


----------



## Kazak (Nov 10, 2002)

Kazak scratches at his beard while he studdies the map.

"I think this is yer answer lass." he replies to Mialee, gesturing at the map.  "Odd, don'tcha think... Keys last time, map bits this.  Someone like us workin' together..."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 11, 2002)

With a clash the wooden door swings open, and in it appears a grumpy dwarf. Soaking wet from the rain he sets his frist dripping foot in the tavern grunching some remark about Goblin sexuality.

_Curse that bloody rain. Makes me jearn for a nice dry cave with Goblins a plenty to get my aching bones warmed up!_ 

The dwarf puts his helmet on the table and his axe besides it. Then taking a look around the shack he sees the bunch hanging over a table.

Recognising them after that while, he grins, water still dripping from his beard.

_So lads! Here have ye been hidin' ? Couldn't find any better accomodations now could we!_ 

And the dwarf clutching his belly and laughing merrily walks, still dripping, over to the table.

_And might ya have something to clean my up abit with? Would be much appreciated dear sirs!_

With those words he takes a dripping look down on what's on the table.


----------



## Krusk (Nov 12, 2002)

Krusk turns to watch Tordek arrive amidst the ever-changing storm outside.  "Anyone else showing up?  Thought we had another dwarf lying around here somewhere..."

**FURP!**

"Sorry..."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 12, 2002)

Tordek pads the barbarian on the back and grins.

_Well laddy, wanna take a look if we can find Eberk laying around somewhere in this shack? Ow probably not, cause you'd stumbled over his fat belly the second you tried to move in this damp and cramped place!_

Laughing and laughing some more, he sits down to catch his breath for a moment. And with a last giggle he looks up at the half-orc again.

_Suppose that was enough Dwarven racket for one day, aye... Now tell me what's going on in here. So secretive in this dam shack without some proper amount of ale around, must be something quite interesting!_

_And for that furping of yours my orc blooded friend, you know at home we had a great competition each year and you might be..._ 

/Tordek gets interrupted by the coughing of some others and the opening of the door, a cold wet gust of wind blowing through the shack.


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*finally!*

_the door opens, a sopping wet Naull walks in, sets her bag on the floor and shakes the water out of her hair and cloak_ 

"Why do these places always have to be out of the way and constantly experiencing bad weather?'

_She looks around at everyone, and laughs_ 

"Glad to see everyone!"


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

Tordek looks at the door and scratches his red haired skull.

"Heh Krusk lad, not another big boned Dwarf lying aroud, but a nice young arcane talented lass! Nice indeed Naull, good ta see ya again!"

Getting his Dwarven, beer craving ass from the seat. Tordek moves back over to the table and takes a good look at the map.

"So what's all this about... some good fights and shiny rewards?"


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*looks at the assembled group, then the table and the map*

"Glad to be here, Tordek. I am always interested in some shiny things, as well as taking care of evil problems that need an ass-kicking. What," pointing at the map, "have you guys deduced about the assembled map."


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 13, 2002)

_Don't mind me._


----------



## Krusk (Nov 13, 2002)

Naull said:
			
		

> *"What," pointing at the map, "have you guys deduced about the assembled map." *




Krusk thinks about it real hard for a moment...  "Hunh...  Need more of it.  Got a piece?"

**FURP!**

"Sorry..."


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

_Reaches into her pockets, of which there are many. After several failed attempts, she pulls out a crumpled piece of paper and sets it on the table._ 

"Aha, I knew that I kept this for a reason. It didn't look like it made much sense, but I stuffed it in my pocket."

_She smooths it out on the table, trying to get the wrinkles out of it._ 

"There," with a sheepish grin. "I think that it is readable now."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

With a rather embarassing look on his face Tordek looks at the group.

_I believe I'm not in posession of such a piece of parchement... _ 

He get's his bag and empties it on the table to see if the Dwarf might surprise himself with something in it.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 13, 2002)

Kazak looks up from his study of the map as the door opens.

"Tordek lad!  Good to see ye again!" Kazak warmly greets the fighter.  "And good to see ye too, Naull lass.  Any more joinin' the party?"


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

Giving the merry Dwarf a good warm embrace he takes a step back examining him.

_Well lad, you look in great shape! Been training haven't we? And it's always great to see that I'm not the only man of good stature here! Hahahahaaha!_ 

After laughing some more he turns his attention back to the table (again, easily distracted Dwarves..)

_So Kazak, sorry for the mess I made of yer table but there might be some piece of the map in here. Care to take a look? And while yer at it, you might like to tell me 'bout what ya discovered already my lad. And aaahh do I crave for a nice cold pint, full of shining Dwarven ale. Well now I mension it, it reminds me of that tavern last week, some Elves dared me to a drinkin' contest over some of that watery elven beer they dare call all, but well we got it on and....._ 

Tordek contiues chatting with Kazak about their Dwarven adventures and things only Dwarves care about and if Kazak has something to tell about the map or what they discovered already while they search Tordeks mess on the table for a piece of the map.


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Over there!*

"Thank you, Kazak. It is good to see you as well."


_Pointing to a scrap of paper that matches the color and texture of the other assembled pieces..._ 

"I think," she says to Tordek, "that you do have a piece of the map. I wager that is it on the table under that pile of stuff that was in your bag."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

Tordek picks the piece of paper from beneath the pile of stuff he has glotted up the table with. He streches it and holds it into the candle light for a second before handing it over to Naull.

_Here ya go lass. You're better in this map indentifying business then me am. Hope this is what yer all lookin' for._ 

And he dives back into his pile to see if there is anything else they might find of use at the moment.


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

_Picks up the piece of paper from under the pile of Tordek's stuff and places it on the table, along with her piece. Now, she will attempt to find where it all fits together._ 

"Hmm, I am quite sure that it goes right....there!"

_Smugly, she smiles._ 

"What else do you have in that bag, Tordek?"


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

_Well lass, everything a decent Dwarf needs to survive the good life! Take a peek, it's all there now anyway. But don't take anything ya can't handle._ 

Grinning widely he points at the flask of ale.


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

*Hmm*

"I've never had Dwarven ale. Is it really that potent?"


----------



## Krusk (Nov 14, 2002)

"Is like whoring in a rowboat..."


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

_Naull blanches a bit with that remark, then turns to Krusk_ 

"What an interesting notion. I wasn't aware that Whoring in a Rowboat had a taste associated with it. If that is the case, I'll stick to wine."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

Tordek can't do anything than clutch his Dwarven belly after that remark, that's shuddering and shaking as the Dwarf laughs.

_Eeeeegh, ya lads are killin' me! Please stop! Hahahahaha_ 

Getting a grip of himself a few moment later and still he's snickering a bit.

_But that's how ya could describe Dwarven ale... as an Half-Orc! Hahaha! But ya might wanna stick with that wine lass!_ 

Still snickering he points back at the map while he starts packing his stuff back in his bad again.

_Now I'm thinkin' of it, where is Jozan? Ya know, the large bold lad with all the holy stuff goin' on? The guy could handle some decent ale and had good taste... not even mensioning his prowess in battle. He was a fine lad, why ain't he here? And our fine little Lidda, she was always in for a good laugh the little tease!_ 

With a smile the red Dwarf relives some good memmories, for old times sake!


----------



## Krusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Naull said:
			
		

> *Naull blanches a bit with that remark, then turns to Krusk
> 
> "What an interesting notion. I wasn't aware that Whoring in a Rowboat had a taste associated with it..." *






			
				Tordek said:
			
		

> *Tordek can't do anything than clutch his Dwarven belly after that remark, that's shuddering and shaking as the Dwarf laughs.
> 
> Eeeeegh, ya lads are killin' me! Please stop! Hahahahaha
> 
> ...




"No really... Both ing pretty close to water."

Krusk drops a sloshing waterskin on the table...

"Drink Cousin Imsh's Rotgut instead.  Put some hair on chest."


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

_Looking at her chest, Naull looks at both Tordek and Krusk_ 

"I thought that my chest was fine without hair on it." Grinning, she continues, "Anyway, you bring up a good point Tordek, I wonder where the others are. It is quite possible that the others have parts of this map that we don't. I will be a bit concerned if we don't have a full map. However, the quest will go on and we shall discover where this map takes us."

_Looking at Krusk and his flask of rotgut with some distaste_ 

"I think that I will pass on the rotgut. Rotgut alone doesn't sound good. Those are two words that should not be made into one word that describes something that you would put into your body."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

Kinda sceptica Tordek takes the flask and before putting it to his mouth he takes a good look at Krusk.

_*gluph!*_ 

The Dwarf shrugs after taking a good sip from the Rotgut and then cracks a wide grin at the Half-Orc

_AAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!_ 

He wipes off his mouth and walks over to Krusk to pad him on the shoulder.

_Well laddy, that's some fine stuff! Clears the throat and smooths the tongue! Fine stuff indeed!_


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

Tordek regards Naull with a merry look and the grin still decorates his bearded face.

_Listen up lass, there's nothin' more sexy in this world that would make decent Dwarf go red behind the ears then a strong woman with a fine beard._ 

The Dwarf sighs for a moment, as in lost in some memmory.

_Aahhh yes, Marlissa. A fine woman indeed, and a beard... whoohooo! _


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

"Ah yes, friend Tordek, to each their own. I am sure that the dwarven lasses look splendid and beautiful with their beards and I am quite sure that the blood of dwarven men runs red and hot at the site of them. For myself and my human sisters however, hair on the chest and hair on our faces is consdered not appealing by the males of our species. I am sure you understand. I am also sure that you may pay later for ingesting rotgut today. Call it a hunch."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 14, 2002)

_Humans... who'll ever understand them..._ 

And he walks to the table.

_What ya say lads, care to get busy with the map and get on our way? I smell gold and adventure!_


----------



## Naull (Nov 14, 2002)

"I'm all for that. Let's get this adventure moving!"


----------



## Kazak (Nov 14, 2002)

"Always preferred fire brandy meself." Kazak taps his hip flask with a grin.  "Gods, we've got enough tipple to start our own inn.  But as you say Tordek lad, enough chatter.  We've got evil awaitin' our arrival."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 15, 2002)

Tordek gets his gear ready and waits for the rest to join him to get on their way. 

_Naull could you or Mailee keep the map in yor posession? Maile had plenty of time to see where we should be going. Let's get on our way then lads and lasses!_

He pads Kazak on the shoulder and beckons the rest to follow as he opens the door and the first wet breeze blows in the shack.

Slowly and softly he whispers something to himself as he peers outside.

_Adventure awaits Tordek lad, and yer friends are with ya on this one. It should make quite a tale indeed._ 

He turns around again and looks if the rest is joining him.


----------



## Naull (Nov 15, 2002)

_Naull straps her backpack on, shuts the flaps on her pouches, rolls the map up and puts it in her scroll tube. She then shoulders her crossbow and hefts her staff. Pulling her cloak about her body and lowering the hood to shield her face from the elements, she turns to follow Tordek out of the shack._ 

"Well, I am with you. There is evil we need to defeat so lets go."


----------



## Mialee (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey, Tod-rek, would you please refrain from calling me "Mailee"? Geez.

About Lidda... she's been missing ever since she was levitating in the original adventure. Not to spread tales out of school, but Nebin claimed he'd gotten her "in trouble". Some off-time could be just what she needs. 

Devis, however, is a steady sword and companion. I know how to reach him, if we dare... 

I agree, let's go. Adventure calls, and standing around in a tavern making small talk about... what was it now? OH YES, ALE AND WHORES... can wait until after we've saved the world. Okay?


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 19, 2002)

"Yahhh!!!  Mialee's coming along!"
*The pinnacle of human devoutness cheers like a little girl *

"It wouldn't be the same without you, Mia.

Now if we could get one of the old guard you hang out with to come along (Devis would be grand), it'd feel like a down-home old-fashioned Iconic Adventure, full of kick-butting goodness!

Where's my partner-in-faith, Jozan?

Probably hanging out in that den of Inequity and Sin known as the "Seventh Layer of Nutkinland".

Too bad he can't wrench himself from that unclean place.... 

Of course, I can't go anwhere without Vadania-bare...  i mean bear!
Where are you, girl?"
*casting a very un-girlish glance towards the nature woman*


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 19, 2002)

Todd-wreck - "Mailee?"

since when does Mialee wear Mail?

All I can say is, that'd clash something awful with her stunning sense of fashion.

Leave the Mail to me.  

*Alhandra winks over to Kazak*  nice to see ye, lad


----------



## Naull (Nov 19, 2002)

"Whoo-hoo! Alright! Now we're talking. I'm so glad to see you gals. All we need now is a cleric and a sneaky person and we will be in good shape."

_Pulling her hood back, Naull's face brightens visibly when Mialee and Alhandra arrive._


----------



## Tordek (Nov 19, 2002)

_"Hey Mialee, sorry for the name... Just a Dwarf remember, even make mistakes after this while with names, but heck ya can't blame a Dwarf for being a bit nitwitted hahahaha."_

Smiling a kind smile at the three women he pads Kazak on the back and Krusk with his other hand.

_Ya know lass, me and Krusk will keep to the ale and bashing. You go ahead and do yor' little magic wave with ya hands thing.\ya know, what ya good at. Just kiddin' around like any jolly Dwarf while he still can. I presume things won't be as safe and merry any more so I'm just takin' my time._ 

Tordek beckons the rest and sets on his way to where the map trail led, off into an adventure once again!


----------



## Kazak (Nov 19, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> **Alhandra winks over to Kazak*  nice to see ye, lad *




"And ye lass.  Good to have a solid head and a strong sword arm to lead."

The dwarf shoulders his pack, taking a nip of his brandy to ward off the cold, and heads for the door of the shack.


----------



## Naull (Nov 19, 2002)

"Yes," she says slapping Kazak and Tordek on the back, "let us start off, so that we may see where this map leads. I have gotten a might bit curious since seeing the pieces all laid out together."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2002)

*And off they go!...*

Thus do the famous iconics set off on a grand adventure, following a map that leads off into the unknown.

Their hearts were pure, their minds were ready, and their ale was good.  They were ready for anything.

And they expected adventure.  A grand adventure, made even better by the great multitude of companions.  They expected grand things, great deeds, and...

Rocks.  Lots of rocks.  Mile upon mile of rocky terrain.

And snow.

Lots of snow.

-----

For two weeks, nothing happens.  The path is relatively easy, and although it is sometimes hard to follow, you manage to get through with very few problems.  

The snowdrifts that appear after a few days are troublesome at best, and a small irritation at worst, but you either manage to go around them or plow through them (in the case of the dwarves).

At the end of the two weeks, you come across something you haven't seen before on this trip - a large bride.  The trail continues over a deep rift thanks to a sturdy bridge set across a narrow, 20-foot-wide span of the chasm.  The bridge is small and simple, but it was obviously built by skilled craftsfolk.

After passing this unlikely landmark, nothing more unusual happens.  However, after you walk roughly ten miles more, you all see a strange sight - a small, spider-like creature, that is far larger than a spider.  It is clamboring over some rocks in the distance, around 50 feet ahead of you.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 20, 2002)

_"Lads, take a look over there!"_

Pointing with axe he gestures at the creature climbing the rocks nearby.

_"Shall we kill it? Got more then 4 legs so can't be any good..."_

Tordek walks back a few feet while putting his axe away and grabbing his shortbow.

OOC: (moves back 30 ft. ready action to fire on spider thingy if it comes within 15 feet of anyone.)/OOC


----------



## Tordek (Nov 20, 2002)

_*shrugs*_


----------



## Naull (Nov 20, 2002)

*Yikes!*

'What in Ehlonna's name is that?" _ Points at the critter that Tordek is mentioning_ 

"It can't be a good thing. If you're gonna shoot it, then I will back you up with a magic missle."

OOC: Preparing to cast a magic missle should it be needed, I'll hold phase until someone attacks it.


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 20, 2002)

Alhandra the paladin holds out her hand droopily and numbly adds, with little emotion and monotone voice, 
"Wait!
It might not be Evil. 

Mayhap we can talk to it to determine its true intentions."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 20, 2002)

The Red Dwarf just chuckles at the holy ones remark


----------



## Naull (Nov 20, 2002)

"Yes, you are right, Holy One. I had forgotten that it might not be evil.  "

"I shall await for the attempt to communicate with said critter before I decide to blast it."


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 20, 2002)

After a pregnant pause, the upstanding citizen of Lawful-Goodness steps out to hail the spider, whispering under her breath "What, you're not gonna stop me?!!
You think I wanna alert this thing that we're here?
I wanna kick it's butt, and you can't believe how restricting it is to have to confirm that something's Evil before kicking its butt.   

Can't we just pretend that it's a little evil?
Why does it always have to be a Evil?

*Heironeous's voice echoes quietly in Alhandra's head, "I heeeeeaaaaard that!" *

"Grrrr! I hate it when 'Rony does that!"


----------



## Naull (Nov 20, 2002)

"I'm just deferring to your wishes. You said that we needed to talk to it! I know it can't be up to anything good, but we gotta play by the rules."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 20, 2002)

_Sigh... women_ 

Tordek fires an arrow at the spider thingy.

(+6 bonus to attack role - 1d6 +2)


----------



## Naull (Nov 20, 2002)

That being done by Tordek, I lob a magic missle (2d4+2) at the thing.

"Ok, well, conversation with critter is officially over."


----------



## Kazak (Nov 21, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *Alhandra the paladin holds out her hand droopily and numbly adds, with little emotion and monotone voice,
> "Wait!
> It might not be Evil.
> 
> Mayhap we can talk to it to determine its true intentions."  *




"I don't think you convinced 'em lass.  Try puttin' a few more ranks of Diplomacy into it next time."

Kazak readies his crossbow, in case his fellow Iconics don't fell the beastie.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2002)

Alhandra, you sense that the spider is evil.  After another moment of thought, it isn't the spider itself that is evil... but something that seems to be in mental contact with the spider.

-----

Tordek shoots at the vermin with his crossbow...

_He gets a 22, which hits.  He deals *8 points* to the *spider-thing*._

...and the bolt cleaves it in half.

Naull's magic missiles close in on the remains of the creature...

_Magic Missiles deal *9 points* to the *spider-thing*._

...and now there are bits and pieces of spider around where it had previously been climbing.


----------



## Naull (Nov 21, 2002)

*ewww!*

"Yessss!" _Looks over at Alhandra and Tordek_ "I guess you were both right. Anyone have a clue what that was?"


----------



## Krusk (Nov 21, 2002)

"Too easy," Krusk mutters as he hefts his greataxe, ready for more trouble.  He trots forward to investigate the remains...  They may be edible, after all.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 21, 2002)

_Vermin... ugh. Good riddins if u ask me._

Tordek takes a very good look around him if there might be more crawling or sneaking around in the rocks around the adventurers.

_I don't trust this for one bit lads and lasses, those rocks are crying for ambush. I suggest we keep movin'._

With those words Tordek puts his bow back again and grabs his axe and shield.

_Nice shot Naull, fine magic ya got there! I hope we'll see some more of that soon._


----------



## Naull (Nov 21, 2002)

_Gives Tordek and Krusk acknowledging glances_ "Vermin, yes very nasty. I understand that critters are necessary and a part of nature, but sometimes I have trouble with that. I am sure Ehlonna forgives me. I do agree with Krusk, that was too easy."

"Nice shot by the way, Tordek."

_Turning to Alhandra_ "Can you still feel evil in the area?"


----------



## Tordek (Nov 21, 2002)

Tordek glances gleefully at Naull

_Thanks lass!_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Nov 21, 2002)

As the brave and daring Iconics congratulate themselves over the big, scary, mean, and not the least bit harmless spider they just squashed, a sound reaches their ears.  Could it be...bells?

Jingle bells?

The sound comes clearly now through the cold air, and soon in the distance a moving shape catches their eye.  It's heading their way, following the path they made through the snow from the bridge.

Yes, the sound is the ringing of jingle bells, and the shape appears to be a dog sled.  The driver is waving cheerily at them.

The sled is almost upon them now.  Eight large white dogs pull it, each wearing a gold harness festooned with bells.  Upon each dog's chest is a golden disk carved with the image of the god Pelor.

The sled swooshes to a halt, pelting the Iconics with ice crystals.  The driver claps white furred mittens together and grins.

"By Pelor's Blazing Warmth, it is a good thing dwarves move so slowly through snow!"  Jozan pulls back his hood, revealing a broad smile that is almost blinding in the sunlight.  "Sorry I'm late.  That message you sent to the Temple got mislaid somehow, I'm sure.  Of course you wouldn't think of facing down evil and nastiness without Pelor's Own Iconic at your side.  Would you?"

He reaches into his furs and pulls out a scrap of parchment.  "Oh, and somebody dropped this back at the shack."  It's a bit of the map...just enough of it to lead Jozan here.  "You really should remember to clean up after yourselves."  He sniffs the air and blinks at Krusk.  "Especially you, my dear barbarian.  The map really became unnecessary one I realized you were strewing the trail with your...leftovers."

The Cleric removes his mittens, then rubs his hands together and walks toward the recent kill.  "Now, what have we here, Hmm?"


----------



## Naull (Nov 21, 2002)

"What the-Jingle Bells? Eight shiny Dogs? I read a similar story somewhere and I am sure that it was reindeer. No matter, I am pleased to have you along, I wouldn't dream of adventuring without Pelor's strength along side of us. Welcome!"


----------



## Kazak (Nov 22, 2002)

"Bah, we've damn near had to tunnel through some of those snowdrifts."  Kazak grumbles.  "Ye feel up to helpin' us dig?

"No idea what that thing was, but Ally said it was evil, so..."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 22, 2002)

_We layed some Dwarven SMACK on that thing allright._ 

*grin*

_But glad to see ya Jozan, glad that you could join us indeed! And curse that snow btw... and Kazak there's nothin' wrong with tunneling last time me looked._


----------



## Naull (Nov 23, 2002)

"I don't know what that critter was either Kazak, but I do agree with Tordek, we are in a spot good for ambush. I am sure that there are more nasties out there waiting for us."


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Nov 25, 2002)

Jozan winks at Naull and nods at the two dwarves.  "The Mighty Pelor is always pleased to support the Iconics.  Through me, of course."  He flashes a grin, then fingers one of the dead spider's hairy legs.

"Evil, you say?  Ahem.  While it does seem rather largish, I'm not sure it quite has that, 'Oh, I'm sooo evil' look about it."  He wiggles the leg.  "Unnatural, to be sure."  Glanging up at Alhandra, he asks, "Just what was it doing before you, ahh, slaughtered it so efficiently, my dear?"


----------



## Kazak (Nov 27, 2002)

Tordek said:
			
		

> *and Kazak there's nothin' wrong with tunneling last time me looked. *




"Tunnelin' good honest rock, I'd agree with ye, but this snow is just too damn wet."

The dwarf keeps his eyes open, all to aware for the possibilities of ambush in terrain such as this.


----------



## Naull (Nov 27, 2002)

*Wary*

OOC: I am keeping my eyes open for anymore critters that may come around.

"Yeah, perhaps we should get moving so we don't provide targets for anymore of those things." _Motions towards the dead critter that Jozan is examining. Or at least what is left of it. _


----------



## Tordek (Nov 27, 2002)

_Aye, let's get going! And where's that piece of paper with the handy lines on it?_


----------



## Naull (Nov 27, 2002)

_Naull rummages around in her backpack and pulls out a scroll case. Opening it, she takes out the assembled map._ 

"Do you mean the map? If so, I have it right here?"


----------



## Tordek (Nov 27, 2002)

_Aye lass, that's what I meant _


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 30, 2002)

Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *"Evil, you say?  Ahem.  While it does seem rather largish, I'm not sure it quite has that, 'Oh, I'm sooo evil' look about it."  He wiggles the leg.  "Unnatural, to be sure."  Glanging(??) up at Alhandra, he asks, "Just what was it doing before you, ahh, slaughtered it so efficiently, my dear?" *



"Hey, nice sleigh there, Santa.

Do you have a present in there for me?"

Alhadra rummages thru the sleigh looking for a certain lithe half-elf druid that was forgotten on the way.

"Anyone seen Vadania?"

She puts her hand on her forehead and looks around.

"As for the spider, _I_ didn't slaughter anything.
I was trying to talk to it, when Tordek and Naull liquified it.

I sensed that _it_ wasn't really evil, but may have been *controlled* by something that was Evil.

Does that make any sense to anyone?

Can any of you mental-types read it's aura, or the touchy-feely impressions left on the spider to find out anything?"


----------



## Naull (Nov 30, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *After a pregnant pause, the upstanding citizen of Lawful-Goodness steps out to hail the spider, whispering under her breath "What, you're not gonna stop me?!!
> You think I wanna alert this thing that we're here?
> I wanna kick it's butt, and you can't believe how restricting it is to have to confirm that something's Evil before kicking its butt.   *



*

"Umm, Liquified, yes. But Tordek and I weren't the only ones who wanted to do that, you know. Besides, it was controlled by evil and it was a spider thing. Isn't that good enough?" Throws a sheepish grin Alhandra's way*


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 30, 2002)

The Scourge of Evil clears her throat and gruffly announces (upwards, to noone in particular), "Why, yes, my heart may have yearned to Smite Evil - it's been quite some time since I've been able to exercise that aspect of my nature - yet, it is always important to remember the 'simple'-Paladin's Motto when it comes to dealing with Evil: "Detect First, Smite Second."

*under her breath to Naull* "Geez, Na - are you tryin' ta get me thrown out of the Pearly Gates?!
Ix-nay on the bringing up side comments-ay... I got a rep as a Paragon of Lawful-Goodness to uphold - it's hella hard to do that all the time - oops I said "Hella" - Hope Heironeous didn't hear that."  

*raising her voice and coughing for emphasis* "And it's never 'good enough' to simply kill something because it's controlled by evil - what do you think we are, a bunch of Rag-Tag adventurers?
We're the Iconics!!" *Pans back to show party in valley with mountains in background - Alhandra's voice booms out to the heavens and echoes thru the valley like a cheesy movie*


----------



## Tordek (Dec 1, 2002)

_Lets just get goin' ........... Hey Santa, lez gooh!_


----------



## Krusk (Dec 2, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> **Pans back to show party in valley with mountains in background - Alhandra's voice booms out to the heavens and echoes thru the valley like a cheesy movie* *




*The camera zooms back in to reveal...*

Krusk sniffling, snuffing and poking about the messy remains of the spider-thing, "Smells funny."  He then proceeds to cautiously nibble at the end of one still twitching leg.  "Hunh...  Tastes like chicken," he concludes, after a moment of deliberation.


----------



## Tordek (Dec 2, 2002)

*shrug*

_Euhhh Krusk lad, mind if ya'd tag along? I do have some decent food if ya really need some... Else we'll just go kill some deer or other animal for some fresh meat.. watcha say?_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alhandra _*"Hey, nice sleigh there, Santa.
> Do you have a present in there for me?"*



  Jozan turns to look at her, a startled expression on his face.  He struggles with a grin as his lower jaw seems to take on a life of it's own. "Ub, ah, wal..." 


> *"Anyone seen Vadania?"*



Jozan's mouth snaps shut. Above a frozen, half formed grin, his eyes dart around.

Then he sneezes--loudly--just in case anyone noticed him making noise.

Luckily, the camera starts acting dramatic at this point and Jozan is out of the frame for a bit.  When things settle down again, the cleric is standing beside his sleigh, looking thoughtful.

"It was being controlled by something? Well, that is strange.  And unsettling.  Evil mastermind and all that.  Yes, perhaps we should be moving on."  He shakes his head and looks around at the horizon.  "Mind control.  Pelor's Burning Brow!  How far away do you have to be to do that sort of thing?  And where is that lovely Ma'varkith when you need her?"

Jozan whistles to his sled dogs and prepares to depart.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 3, 2002)

You continue onward, and there are few things other than rocks and snow on the path for quite awhile.

After roughly five miles, you hear two deep but excited voices grumbling and shouting in Dwarven up ahead.  Where the trail intersects a narrow path that climbs toward the mountaintop, you spot a campsite.  Seven dwarves armed with bows and axes occupy the campsite.  Two of them argue loudly, while the others stand and observe.  Another figure, covered by a bloody blanket, lies on the snowy ground nearby.  None of them notice you, and the two arguing seem to be quite absorbed in their conversation.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

[edit: nvm]


----------



## Tordek (Dec 3, 2002)

_EUhh Ally... mind detecting evil first?  Else let's go help the buggers! _ 

[OOC: 11+1 = 12 for listen check what they are saying and argueing about.]


----------



## Kazak (Dec 3, 2002)

"Eh, this doesn't look good lads and lasses.  Keep an eye and an ear out for trouble."

Kazak quietly walks forwards towards the dwarves, listening to the argument.


----------



## Krusk (Dec 3, 2002)

Glad that , for once, he didn't have to pull Jozan's dog-sled, Krusk wipes the spider-ichor from his mouth, and follows Kazak in toward the camp.  The stands behind the psionic dwarf, a looming prescence, playing and looking the part of the stereotypical, mildly sociopathic, and easily irritable half-orc.

"Grrrumble..."


----------



## Tordek (Dec 3, 2002)

Tordek walks over to Jozan while trying to pick up some of the words from the Dwarven encampment (listen check made last post)

_Hmmm I'd better stay here with ya. In my armor they'd hear me coming even if there was an Orc with them having her period... Damn that Dwarven racket... _


----------



## Naull (Dec 4, 2002)

Motions to Krusk, who is fingering the dead critter-"Hey Krusk, would you like me to cook that before you eat it? Might taste better that way."

"Sorry Alhandra, didn't mean to offend, I'm just a bit confused. Anyway, your speech has inspired me (_Wagner's Flight of the Valkyrie is heard in the background_ ) to aid you in your quests. I would be honored if you would accept my apology."

"Now, let's see what's happenin' with the dwarves up the road."


----------



## Krusk (Dec 4, 2002)

Naull said:
			
		

> *Motions to Krusk, who is fingering the dead critter-"Hey Krusk, would you like me to cook that before you eat it? Might taste better that way."*




"Cooking destroy essential nutrients and vitamins, elimate delicate flavors, and ruin unique texture... so say Mother." Krusk tosses aside a hairy abdominal carapace, sucked clean.

**BELCH**

"Sorry."


----------



## Regdar (Dec 6, 2002)

Regdar walks onto the set.  

Bah, Alhandra, it's been a whole three days since someone has posted here, even Gnomeworks, shouldn't you be hounding him to step up and fullfill his DM responsibility?

Bah, Naull don't apologise to Alhandra, you have no need.  Show that fighters spirit you showed Regdar after the Shadow Caves a few months back.

Bah I return you to your scheduled Iconic campaign, bump for great justice or something along those lines.


----------



## Krusk (Dec 6, 2002)

Growing impatient with the delay in action, Krusk steps off-camera and sits down in a hastily unfolded director's chair boldly labeled _*KRUSK*_

"Could get vodka martini while wait?" he bellows.  "And where pipe and tobacco wander off to?  You!  Bring tray of lovely canapes set out this morning! 

"Makeup!  Need more gore on axe and tusks!  Wind keep drying out."

He leans back in his chair, donning a pair sunglasses, "Regdar!  Good to see again, old chap.  How solo circuit for you?"


----------



## Naull (Dec 6, 2002)

*Redgar, shhh!*

Naull pulls a tattered copy of the script (up to this point) out of one of her many pockets and walks over to Redgar, stopping to get a spritzer from the catering table. "Thanks for the vote of confidence but I thought we weren't going to mention that she-warrior incident at the caves with anyone. I've a reputation as a mage to uphold you know. I can't have people hearing about that."


----------



## Regdar (Dec 6, 2002)

Regdar has been well Krusk, after the Shadow Caves Regdar has been doing the "WoTC is in deep pooh pooh, so we need an Iconic to save our butt," lecture circuit.

Oh Naull, Regdar knows you don't need to hide anything, but Regdar will keep the secret of the mighty war crys Regdar made you make.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry 'bout the delay there, folks... I've got limited time online, and have a few other things I'm working on.

-----

Tordek - the dwarves seem to be arguing about where to go.  You manage to pick up that they were ambushed up the trail a few miles away, and that they had to leave several of their number behind to escape a "deathtrap".

As the dwarves argue, one of the two arguing dwarves points down the trail, towards you - although he doesn't seem to be pointing at you.  He turns to look down the trail, then notices you.

"Strangers." He says simply, reverting quickly to common, and the other dwarf almost instantly stops talking.  The others who were sitting by glumly look at you with slightly more interest than they were regarding the arguing with. "What do you want?"


----------



## Naull (Dec 7, 2002)

Naull spits out a mouthful of raspberry spritzer all over WoTC's nice Set Floor. "War Cries that you _made_ me make? Redgar, I make no war cries for-"_stops and thinks a moment_ "oh, perhaps that was in the Savage Caves script. D*&^ writers! Well, Gnomy is back so we have to go back to work."

_Shuffles back onto the set. _ 

"I think we have been spotted by those dwarves guys. They don't seem to thrilled to see us."


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 9, 2002)

Jozan quickly swallows a puff pastry and wipes powdered sugar from his lips.

He steps forward with a benevolent smile.  "Ahh, ahem, my dear dwarven compatriots!  You seem to be experiencing some...set backs on your road to glory.  May Pelor renew his Strength-Giving Light upon you all."

He looks over at the blanket-covered figure with a practiced eye.

[Gnome...is he injured or dead?]

"What we want is unimportant, unless perhaps you have tales of your deeds here in these mountains you wish to share.  We are merely passing by, you see."  He gestures ahead.  "Heading that way, or thereabouts.  Into deadly danger, no doubt.  Avalanches, deadfalls, nasty creatures with big teeth, that sort of thing.  No offense, Krusk."

Jozan raises his holy symbol to his lips.  "By the Fiery Grace of Almighty Pelor, we will make it through with only a few bumps, bruises, and the odd hangnail."

While the NPCs consider their response, Jozan turns and gives Regdar a patient, long suffering sigh.  "Regdar, Regdar, Regdar.  Haven't you learned how to respect women yet?"  He gives Naull a shrug and slight smile, as if to say _I don't know where he comes up with this stuff._


----------



## Krusk (Dec 9, 2002)

Krusk drains the last of his martini, and tosses the glass over his shoulder.  Hefting his freshly gored greataxe, his steps up beside the illustrious cleric of Pelor...



			
				Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *"Heading that way, or thereabouts.  Into deadly danger, no doubt.  Avalanches, deadfalls, nasty creatures with big teeth, that sort of thing.  No offense, Krusk."*




**SNORT**

Krusk waits ever so patiently until someone decides whether or not he gets to split the heads of these rather impolite dwarves.


----------



## Alhandra (Dec 9, 2002)

Alhandra walks forward boldly, wordlessly assuring no attack will be made, and that she means to parlay with them.

"My good dwarves, I see you have a casualty in your midst - my companions and I could not help but hear that you encountered some trouble.

May we offer any assistance to fellow travellers?"

The charismatic paladin walks up and shakes the hand of any that looks to identify themselves as a leader - the one who addressed us, if no other.
While he's replying, she will peer deeply into his very soul and see what radiates.

(Detect evil, boss)

She looks back, "Get up here, Jozan!
You're our healer, and maybe they're hurt - I know you aren't as warm and fuzzy as some doctors, you're all they've got in this wasteland.
Maybe your sunglorious presence may calm them."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 10, 2002)

Jozan - from what you can see, the dwarf under the blanket is quite dead.

Alhandra - none of them detect as evil, nor does anything in the immediate region.  But something seems nearly within your range of detection... a feeling similar to that you got from the spider, earlier.

-----

The expression of the dwarf who addressed you lightens considerably as you offer your assistance.

"Aye, yes," He says gruffly, "we could use your help.  We were attacked back up the path by goblins, and some... unusually large spiders.  Our companion was slain, and we are heading back to our clan to have him _raised_."

"No, we are not." The one with whom he was arguing with earlier says in a quiet tone, but loudly enough for all to hear. "We must continue on.  The other four may yet live.  We cannot risk their lives to save one.  Even you must recognize that we must at least try to help them, Cenkil."

The one called Cenkil glares at the younger one for a small moment, then turns back to you. "Will you help us return to our clan?  Or are you capable of assisting our companion?"


----------



## Alhandra (Dec 10, 2002)

"Four yet live, and we stand here prattling like Diplomats?!

Quick, friends!
There are lives to be saved from the clutches of sure death - 
blood which can stay in veins instead of staining the snow - 
spirits which can soar in freedom instead of-" <<< *Alhandra gets smacked upside the head by the first PC that volunteers*

"Ahem. 
Yes... well, let's be off to help yon 4 unfortunate souls from a grisly fate!"

Alhandra attempts to focus in on the vague feeling of Evil watching them on TV.


----------



## Kazak (Dec 11, 2002)

_The loud snoring coming from off-set is interrupted by a slash and a yelp.  A rather damp Kazak comes running on scene, while a gnome with a bucket can be seen walking away in the background.  Flustered, he quickly pulls out his script, peers at the smudged ink, and desperately improvises..._

Kazak smacks Alhandra upside the head, then turns to the dwarves.

"What the lass in armor is trying to say is we'll help.  You lads cart the stiff back to yer clan, and we'll try to keep the other lad alive while we fetch yer folks from the spiders-beasties.  There's good eatin' on those things, from what I've been told."


----------



## Naull (Dec 11, 2002)

"Right. I'd be delighted to help. Whatever the Holy Ones," pointing at Jozan and Alhandra, "decide are evil, I'd love to fry. I haven't had much time at the firing range lately and I need some practice with my magic missles."

Turning to Krusk, "I'll try not to cook them too thoroughly though."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2002)

The younger one begins to speak, but Cenkil silences him by raising his hand.  He then addresses you: "We thank you for your generosity.  Although we can spare none of our number to accompany you and show you the way, we have a map..."

He walks up to Kazak, and hands a crumpled piece of parchment to him.  Cenkil then resumes his previous position.

"...and, if you are successful in this venture, then I am certain that my clan will find ways to repay you."

With a final nod to you, he then signals to the other dwarves.  They silently lift up the dead dwarf, who had evidently been lain upon a stretcher, and walk back down the path you came from.

-----

Cenkil's map


```
[color=white]-------------------------
|                       |
|       ---  |          |
|  a---/-----|d         |
|     \       \------e  |
|      |      /\        |
|      |-----Y  \ f     |
|    b/      |   /      |
|    |-------|---       |
|    |       |   g      |
| c----------------     |
|/                      |
|                       |
-------------------------[/color]
```

a: here goblin cleric leapt off cliff
b: top of mountain
c: bridge
d: goblin lair
e: iron mine
f: goblin battle
g: goblin scout path


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 11, 2002)

Jozan nods and smiles and nods and waves as the dwarves troop past him.  "Happy to help, certainly, no guide necessary, no problem, no problem at all, the Light of Pelor will guide us in whatever way He deems necessary and all that."

Then he scratches his nose and moves to look over Kazak's shoulder.  After a moment, he hrumphs and mumbles under his breath, "Clear as mud, if you ask me."


<><><><><>

Gnome...are these lines all paths?  What's the "Y"--you are here?  I assume the bridge is the one we saw aways back...yes?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry about the confusion on the map there, Jozan... yes, the lines represent paths.  The "Y" is a three-way path.  You are correct, the bridge on the map is the one you saw earlier.

Edit - Jozan, I meant Jozan!


----------



## Krusk (Dec 12, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Sorry about the confusion on the map there, Krusk... *




"Not know who should be more insulted...  eh, Jozan?"


----------



## Tordek (Dec 12, 2002)

Tordek hauls Dwarven ass back onto the set, get's smacked by Kazak for forgetting to throw away his can of beer  and finally postures himself as the bold Dwarven fighter who smells some hot goblinoid action.

_Hmm so lads, were are we heddin'? Some of yee Dwarven lads mensioned some of these Goblins aye...? Well have em ever Kazak, there's some good old ye'Dwarven slaying action to be found there me bets! _ 

The red Dwarf lumbers over to Jozan and peeks down at the dead Dwarf and kneels next to him.

_Poor lad, we'll get those pesky green little buggars fo ya. We'll lettem know what some real Dwarven steel is made of. Killing Dwarves... grrrrrrrr........ what are they thinkin' .... their little green B-hinds are mine.._ 

Getting up and flinging out his axe, Tordek starts walking a few steps away before halting and turning around.

_Euuh... would ye lads mind tellin' me where we're goin' ... ? I've got some green meat to slice..._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 12, 2002)

Jozan claps his hands.  "Well then.  I suggest we head up to the top of the mountain, pass Suicide Cliff, and come at their lair from above!  The sinful beasts will never suspect that!"

He tugs on his mittens and heads for his sleigh.


----------



## Naull (Dec 12, 2002)

"Very well, good plan. Let's get moving. And just in case any of you have any funny ideas, I won't be performing any 'War Cries' when we get to these caves."


----------



## Kazak (Dec 17, 2002)

Naull said:
			
		

> *"...And just in case any of you have any funny ideas, I won't be performing any 'War Cries' when we get to these caves." *




"Bah, all women make 'War Cries' at Kazak's greatness."

The dwarf blinks, and rechecks his script.

"Alright, who gave me Redgar's copy?"

"A sound enought plan, Jozan lad, and I think Tordek is ready for the off."


_OOC: Hot goblinoid action?  Their little green B-hinds are mine?  Is Tordek not tellin' is somethin'?_


----------



## Tordek (Dec 17, 2002)

After hearing Kazak's question echoeing over the set Tordek whistles a tad to merrily while swinging his axe over his shoulder and marching up the mountain.

_Haha! Smack time! Here I come ye greenish creatures! Prepare yerselves for mi axe s commin' to grind ye little bones to bloody pulp!_ 

And with it he charges to mountain only to be caught up with by the party huffin' and puffun' a few hundred yards up the mountain regaining his breath in that.

_Cursed fullplate, but it'll won't be the end of me yet!_ 

And the party continues over the mountain and Jozan's prepared assault plan which is supposed to be the end of the little breen buggers whose B-hinds are supposed to get kicked real soon...

OOC: You just missed that I switched your script! Haha! And Tordek might have expressed himself.. a tad vague concerning those matters.  Or he might just have had somethin' else on his mind .


----------



## Naull (Dec 18, 2002)

Kazak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Bah, all women make 'War Cries' at Kazak's greatness."
> 
> ...




*groan* Rolls her eyes at Kazak."You too Kazak? Great. Lovely. It isn't bad enough that I get stuck on a promotional tour with Redgar and then he brags about a few, ahem, incidents. Now I have you reading his scripts. They don't pay me enough for this. Let's just move on to destroy the pesky green men."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 18, 2002)

As you wander up the path, the feeling that something is watching you creeps over the entire group.  It grows, and after only a few moments, the feeling is overwhelming...

-----

Alhandra - as you walk along, the sources of evil around you are closing in rapidly.

-----

Suddenly, roughly a dozen of the spider-things appear, clamboring over rocks and snow, and are rushing towards you.  They don't appear to be friendly...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

_TO ARMS!!!! CHARGGEEEEE~~~~~!!!!!!! ?_

[Oops, could have sworn to still have the other acc logged in =[ /Tordeks reckless move! ]


----------



## Kazak (Dec 18, 2002)

"Ye know, it'd be nice if we could go somewhere we didn't get attacked by spiders..." Kazak sighs and manifests _biocurrent_ on the nearest two spider-beasties.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 20, 2002)

"I hope their handlers remember how allergic Mialee is to spider bites."

Jozan unslings his mace and begins to chant.

"Oh Mighty Pelor, who Burns Eternally so that we may receive His Light,
Oh Great Fire, that Shines over all Creatures no matter where they dwell,
Oh Big Guy, who showers such Great Stuff upon His own Chosen Iconic,
Bless these, your humble-if-well-paid Iconics, in their battle against Icky Bugs.
Inspire them with Your Pure Light, Your Flaming Visage, Your Rays of Life.

"And if you can throw in a bit of smiting of their enemies, especially that Evil Mastermind out there whom I am sure deserves it, that would be nice, too."




_[Bless spell, everyone gets +1 to attack.  Gnome--if they are far enough away that they won't close to melee by the next round, Joz will pull out his crossbow instead of his mace.]_


----------



## Alhandra (Dec 22, 2002)

Stepping a step forward as the spiders approach, Alhandra bellows out - 
"Spiders!
If ye be under Evil control, we can work together to free you!
But if ye be but Evil, than my companions and I will work together to free you from your lives!"

Alhandra adopts a holy fighting stance, her holy blade unsheathed and pointed at the unholy threat.
She will use the holy blessings of Divine Might to power her holy swings, and try to get in holy position to perhaps Cleave an opponent most holily.


----------



## Krusk (Dec 25, 2002)

Krusk, who has dozed off leaning on his greataxe, suddenly wakes back up...

*SNORK!*

"Hurr, uh?"

"Oh...  Right."

Krusk raises his greataxe high and _Charges_ the the nearest spider...

*"GRRRAUGH!"*


----------



## Naull (Dec 26, 2002)

Naull raises her hand in a cheesy, used car salesman kinda way, index finger out, thumb up, "Magic Missle, coming on line. Provided the threat is evil of course."


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Jan 3, 2003)

Jozan fishes in his belt pouch, pulls out a toothpick, and starts to pick his teeth.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 7, 2003)

*Evil... spiders?*

The spiders seem to ignore Alhandra's attempt to convert them, and are coming quickly into melee range.

Now that they are all present, you can all see that there are a total of 13 spiders coming at the group.

-----

*Initiatives*
Kazak _and_ Alhandra - 20
Jozan - 17
Tordek - 15
Spiders - 11
Naull - 8
Krusk - 6

Kazak manifests _biocurrent_ on the nearest two spiders.

_Saving Throws: 19 and 7.  First one succeeds, second fails._

_*Spider 1* takes *1 point*.  *Spider 2* takes *2 points*._

The second spider that Kazak hit with _biocurrent_ twitches, gives off a bit of smoke, and collapses, quite dead.

Meanwhile, Alhandra holily smites one of the oh-so-vile spiders...

_She gets a 22, which hits!  She deals... well, it doesn't matter, she kills *Spider 3* no matter what._

It dies, icky gore seeping out of its mortal wound.

However, Alhandra isn't done - another spider is within her range.

_She gets a 20, which hits!  She deals... again, doesn't matter. *Spider 4* dies._

Yet another spider falls to the holy smiting of Alhandra.


Jozan sets off a _bless_, and the sun seems to be smiling down upon the iconics...


Spiders, spiders, everywhere!  Ten are yet standing, and attack the nearest iconics...

Three go for Kazak; one for Alhandra; two for Jozan, and another two for Tordek; and one each on Naull and Krusk.

Two hit Kazak; one hit Alhandra; and one hit Jozan.  No one else got hit.

_*Kazak* takes *4 points* of damage._
_*Alhandra* takes *2 points* of damage._
_*Jozan* takes *1 points* of damage._


Naull releases a _magic missile_ on one of the spiders, and she deals... again, doesn't matter what she rolls, she kills it!

_*Spider 5* is *dead*._


Krusk, quite irritated that he got a crappy initiative, proceeds to charge the nearest spider.

_He gets an 18, which hits!  He *kills Spider 6*._

Spiders Wounded: 1 (1)
Spiders Unwounded: 7 (7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13)
Spiders Killed: 5 (2, 3, 4, 5, 6)


----------



## Tordek (Jan 7, 2003)

_Cursed vermin. Can't seem to hit the little buggers... AAAARGGGHH Sneaky little@$!@%_ 

*takes another swing*

_Get back here ye little !$!$%#@ Damned@%#% HERE I SAY *SWING*_


----------



## Alhandra (Jan 7, 2003)

"Ha!
Let's keep layin' into 'em, guys!"

Alhandra keeps up the same strategy.


----------



## Naull (Jan 11, 2003)

Naull pulls out a tattered old and cheesy romance novel, which just happens to be the components to a Sleep spell, that she would like to drop on a cluster of the spiders if possible. She will be aware that if there are party members in the range of it, she will hold off until she can.

"No one can resist the sleep inducing power of bad literature!"


----------



## Kazak (Jan 12, 2003)

"Owch!  One of those little buggers bit me!"  Kazak continues concentrating on his _biocurrent_, attempting to hit the spider that just chewed on him with the free arc.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Initiatives
> Kazak and Alhandra - 20*




It's been a long time since I've been that high up the Initiative order, I can tell you lad.  Nice to see I haven't lost me touch...


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Jan 12, 2003)

Jozan waves his free hand, trying to shoo away all the numbers buzzing around his head.

Then he steps up to the nearest spider and swings his mace.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay - been worried about what's been going on in the OoC thread.  Also, Krusk hasn't yet posted... update will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Krusk (Jan 17, 2003)

"Sorry.  Thought heard Mother calling." 

Krusk watches the other _take the initiative_ and half-heartedly hefts his axe and swings at the nearest spider.  He then hurredly rushes to the next, silently hoping the other Iconics will leave him a few more vermin to crush.

"Save one for me, eh?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Evil... spiders?*

*Initiatives*
Kazak _and_ Alhandra - 20
Jozan - 17
Tordek - 15
Spiders - 11
Naull - 8
Krusk - 6

Kazak continues to maintain _biocurrent_, and zaps two more spiders...

_Both fail their saves.  *Spider 1* and *Spider 7* both take *3 points*... and *die*._

Meanwhile, Alhandra continues to holily smite the beasties...

_She gets a 20 (not natural), which hits!  She deals... enough to *kill Spider 8*._


Jozan hits a passing spider with his mace...

_He gets a 14, which hits.  He deals enough to kill *Spider 9*._


Tordek, irritated with the bugs, swings heavily at the nearest...

_He gets a 21, which hits.  He deals enough to kill *Spider 10*._


Three spiders are still standing, but they don't appear to be as ready to attack as before... one of them begins clamboring away from you over the rocks, while the other two attack...

One on Krusk, one on Tordek.

_...both miss._


Naull - the party is pretty intermixed with the spiders, so it probably wouldn't be wise to set off a _sleep_ spell.


Krusk tears into the nearest spider...

_He gets a 17, which hits.  He kills *Spider 11*._

He then heads for the next spider.

-----

Spiders Wounded: 0
Spiders Unwounded: 1 (12)
Spiders Fleeing: 1 (13, unwounded)
Spiders Killed: 11 (2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11)


----------



## Krusk (Feb 3, 2003)

Krusk jadedly kills the next spider, and patiently waits for the last to run away...  He then hefts his axe, and steps off-stage to go find himself a sandwich.


----------



## Kazak (Feb 6, 2003)

Ignoring the remaining spider, Kazak dismissed his Biocurrent, and does his best to straighten out his hair and beard.  Stamping over to the closest rock, he sits and gingerly pokes the bite wounds on his leg.

"Would ye look at that!  Right through me trousers!  And they were nearly new, only had 'em five years..."


----------



## Naull (Feb 8, 2003)

"That's that. Man, is it break time already? I guess that we'll have to deal with more minions (insert evil laugh here) of evil soon since the spiders have been dispatched." Naull walks over to the catering table and grabs a drink.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 8, 2003)

As the Iconics take a lunch break, the last remaining spider (after the one that Krusk chopped into bits) skitters away over the rocks, and disappears from sight.


----------



## Regdar (Feb 24, 2003)

*New Iconics*

It appears there are new Iconics on the way.


> Q: Will there be any new iconic characters? Will any of the old ones go away?
> 
> A: None of the old iconics will go away, but we will have at least one new one. This isn't a huge issue -- we already have more iconics than classes.
> 
> ...










for those who care, carry on.


----------



## Krusk (Feb 26, 2003)

"Never knew Devis and Nebin so friendly,"  Krusk mumbles around a mouthful of turkey club, "It make sense in retrospect."


----------

